# Mobile Bandsawing



## dave k (Nov 14, 2009)

Was down with my friend, Neil Willis, today having a look at some stems he wants me to take a couple of slabs off so they will go on to his band saw so thought I would post a few pics of him working.


----------



## mtngun (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pics.

Pretty stout looking bandsaw.

What kind of wood ?


----------



## dave k (Nov 14, 2009)

It's Beech. Yes it's a well made mill and has a good size of band.


----------



## Backwoods (Nov 15, 2009)

Now that is a well-built mill. Kind of a different twist on the four-post design. How big of logs, can he handle? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dave k (Nov 15, 2009)

I fairly sure it takes 50" width and height and 14' lenth. AutoTrek is the company that sells them and are based in Scotland. Im looking forward to doing some work for him during the week, have stems of Sweet Chestnut, Oak, Walnut and Macrocarpa to reduce in size for him.


----------



## Backwoods (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a demo video, Quite the machine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDzc1xPwv7Q


----------



## dave k (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for putting that up BWOODS I hadn't seen it ! My pal will be pleased that someome thinks it's a fair machine as he is the dealer for Ireland !
He has a long history in milling and is very understated about his knowledge.


----------



## johncinco (Nov 24, 2009)

Holy cow, that thing is a monster! 67 HP diesel, 100 mm wide blade. I was thinking with no blade support there was going to be a lot of flex in that blade, but I guess the throw some serious tension on it being that wide. 

That was like watching mill [email protected]


----------



## Andrew96 (Nov 24, 2009)

It's the music.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry guys, i guess i'm not as impressed with that mill as you guys are... Pict #2 shows it dipping and diveing all over the place! And, it's hydraulic drive to the drive wheel, with the loss' of changeing power to hydraulic drive, 67HP isn't so much after all. These days, with "direct" drive to the wheel, there's several mills with more actual hp getting to the band.

Rob


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Nov 24, 2009)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Sorry guys, i guess i'm not as impressed with that mill as you guys are... Pict #2 shows it dipping and diveing all over the place! And, it's hydraulic drive to the drive wheel, with the loss' of changeing power to hydraulic drive, 67HP isn't so much after all. These days, with "direct" drive to the wheel, there's several mills with more actual hp getting to the band.
> 
> Rob



I looked really close at that picture and although it is difficult to tell I think it may just be an optical illusion from the shape of the log. Could be wrong but that is how it looks to me.


----------



## hermit (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks very well built, BUT very akward and unhandy to load logs and offbear lumber. I think I will keep my LT 40 Woodmizer.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Nov 24, 2009)

Personally I have my eye on the Timberking 1600. I like that you can cut 32" wide and it has a 4 post head. I have worked with a guy that uses a Woodmizer LT70 and when you engaged the clutch you have to wait for about 4 seconds for the head to stop wobbling befor you can start the cut. I don't want to drink the Timberking cool-aid but that 4 post head seams nice.

Is there anyone out there that has a 1600 that could give me your opinions. Better yet someone with TK and WM experience. 

Yes I am attempting to hijack this thread.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 24, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> I looked really close at that picture and although it is difficult to tell I think it may just be an optical illusion from the shape of the log. Could be wrong but that is how it looks to me.




I think not, it's clearly visible in pict. #3 too. For the kind of $$ a mill like cost, i'd want to see a chain log turner too. It does look well built though...

Rob


----------



## chaikwa (Nov 26, 2009)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Sorry guys, i guess i'm not as impressed with that mill as you guys are... Pict #2 shows it dipping and diveing all over the place! And, it's hydraulic drive to the drive wheel, with the loss' of changeing power to hydraulic drive, 67HP isn't so much after all. These days, with "direct" drive to the wheel, there's several mills with more actual hp getting to the band.
> 
> Rob



I dunno... I think the log has an indentation in it making it look like the blade took a dive.

And I like hydraulics, no matter how much power is wasted doing it!  Just because!

I'd like to have one of them but the cost to get it to the states would probably be more than the purchase price.

chaikwa.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 27, 2009)

I had to look close at pic 2 also. I'm sure it's just the contor of the log. If you look close it's a flat cut, Joe.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll bet some of that lumber was not flat...the dip even shows up in the second cut, but what do i know...

Here's a straight cut, even through the knots, 







Rob


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm afraid I have to agree with Rob...When I first saw pic number 2 I thought there was diving then pic 3 convinced me and then I went back to pic #1 and the board on the left top was real wavy. This isn't an optical illusion. The boards further down look fine.

That said, if he had just set up the mill he might have had some leveling or alignment problems that were taken care of later.


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 9, 2009)

im not too familiar with bandsawing but leaving those slabs stacked up ,doesnt that put unnecesary weight and stress on the blade?


----------



## dave k (Dec 9, 2009)

I should have replied sooner, but, anyway on the day I took those pics the saw was wandering a bit and the owner thought it was due to the band being a little blunt so as some of you pointed out it had been dipping a bit but what did not become clear for a few days later was the revs were down by about 200 rpm which was enough to exaggerate any faults with the band.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 9, 2009)

discounthunter said:


> im not too familiar with bandsawing but leaving those slabs stacked up ,doesnt that put unnecesary weight and stress on the blade?



It really doesn't matter unless you are in VERY wide cuts, and have a LOT of weight on it. If you have much power at all, the band slices right through with no problem at all.

Rob


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 10, 2009)

discounthunter said:


> im not too familiar with bandsawing but leaving those slabs stacked up ,doesnt that put unnecesary weight and stress on the blade?



The band is narrow enough that even when the gap in the wood is closed it does not close on the band. However leaving the boards stacked up like that have an added benefit of holding the bottom board tight to the bed rail counteracting the stresses in the wood.


----------

